# [solved]Postgresql-8.1.5

## mwiron

He,

nach stöbern im wiki und hier im Forum, bin ich auf die Installationsanleitung von Postgresql gestossen http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configure_Postgresql.

Ich emerge -v =postgres-8.1.5. Emerge verlief ohne Probleme.

Als ich den Server startete die erste Fehlermeldung postmaster.pid irendwas aber Postgresql start OK." Schritt passwd postgres 

Password gesetzt und su postgres, aber als ich eine neuen User anlegenwollte createuser -P hallo Fehler= Error connecting to the server: could not connect to server:

Connection refused

File .s.PG.....

Nachtrag :

Hier nochmals die verwendeten Befehle und der Fehlercode

su - postgres

postgres@laptop ~ $ createuser -P test

Geben Sie das Passwort der neuen Rolle ein: 

Geben Sie es noch einmal ein: 

Soll die neue Rolle ein Superuser sein? (j/n) n

Soll die neue Rolle Datenbanken erzeugen dürfen? (j/n) n

Soll die neue Rolle weitere neue Rollen erzeugen dürfen? (j/n) n

createuser: konnte nicht mit Datenbank postgres verbinden: could not connect to server: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

        Is the server running locally and accepting

        connections on Unix domain socket "/tmp/.s.PGSQL.5432"?

Aus diesem Grund ist es mir nicht MÖglich zur Datenbank zu connect.

Zudem habe ich versuch die pq_hpa zu verändern port usw.

Hätte jemand eine Idee woran es liegen Könnte?

System

Laptop Gentoo P3 512 ram gentoo-sources-2.6.20

USE="nls -kde -gnome alsa ......"

DankeLast edited by mwiron on Tue Apr 03, 2007 7:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurt

hallo,

hast du ein

```
emerge --config =postgresql-8.1.5
```

gemacht?

gruss

kurt

----------

## mwiron

He,

ja das habe ich wie in der Anweisung beschrieben durchgeführt.

In einem andere Forum kam der Tip /etc/init.d/postgresql status.

Nachdem ich es uasgeführt habe kamm Postgresql stopped ??? der Autostart beim boot sagt okay, der Neustart auch aber wieder /etc/init.d/postgresql status kurz nachdem start zeigt wieder stopped!

Nun verstehe ich nix mehr!?

Werde mal alles emerge -C und depclaen machen und alles neu emerge mal schauen.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat?

greets mwiron

----------

## b3cks

 *mwiron wrote:*   

> Wenn jemand eine Idee hat?

 

Logs checken? Vielleicht killt sich der Dämon selbst.

----------

## mwiron

He,

dumme Frage aber wo finde ich den Log??

Da wo sie sonst sind(/var/log/....), sind sie nicht!!

Danke mwiron

----------

## b3cks

Das Orakel verrät, das der Pfad zur Logdatei in der postgresql.conf festgehalten wird, der wohl standardmäßig so aussieht: /var/lib/postgresql/data/postgresql.log

----------

## mwiron

Hallo,

leider befident sich keine solch genannte Datei in meinem /var/lib/postgresql/data verzeichnis und in der config datei ist solch ein Eintrag auch nicht vorhanden.

Postgres start bei Aufruf in der init.d steht da beim check mit status über init.d zeigt es stopped.

greets mwiron

P.S. Ich habe in der zwischenzeit auf 8.2.3 gemerge leider besteht das Problem wie oben beschrieben auch mit dieser Version.

*4 Tage und immer noch keine db am laufen*grummel*

----------

## kurt

 *mwiron wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> leider befident sich keine solch genannte Datei in meinem /var/lib/postgresql/data verzeichnis und in der config datei ist solch ein Eintrag auch nicht vorhanden.
> 
> Postgres start bei Aufruf in der init.d steht da beim check mit status über init.d zeigt es stopped.
> ...

 

ist ja schön das du das neuste und geilst hast, nur dumm wenn man es nur installieren kann aber nicht zum lauffen bringt!

warscheinlich stimmt etwas mit der group oder user postgres nicht, das führt zu fehlern beim lessen und schreiben in /var/lib/postgresql

löscht einfach das verzeichnis /var/lib/postgresql

```
userdel postgres

groupdel postgres

emerge =postgresql-8.1.8 -av

emerge --config =postgresql-8.1.8
```

vergest bitte das scheunentor nicht zu schliessen /var/lib/postgresql/data/pg_hba.conf

gruss

kurt

----------

## mwiron

Hallo Kurt,

Ich habe mein Postgresql auf die von Dir verwendete 8.1.8 Version umgestellt.Leider geht der von Dir beschrieben Tip auch nicht.

 *kurt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> löscht einfach das verzeichnis /var/lib/postgresql
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Einträge in Group vorhanden Postgres 70 kein user zugeordnet und in passwd postgres vorhanden. Was sol ich sagen die Db geht nicht sie startet einfach nicht und einen Log finde auch nirgens.

Senario von vorn

Postgresql deinstalliert, alle Restfile per händisch gelöscht.

Neue Versin 8.1.8 gemerged.

passwd postgres

emerge postgresql-server --config aufgeführt als i.O.

/etc/init.d/postgresql-8.1 start

rc-update add postgresql-8.1 default

rc-status und da war es wieder postgresql stopped Super

Also nochmal /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.1 start

/etc/init.d/postgresql-8.1 status postgresql stopped

tja 

Latein am ende

greets mwiron

----------

## mwiron

He,

nachdem ich nochmal das ganze System auf den Kopf gestellt habe war die Lösung sehr nahe.

Ich wollte was speichern was ich herunterladen wollte und mozilla sagte Laufwerk voll.

Daraufhin überprüfte ich mal / und siehe da es war wirklich voll ne bischen Speicher freigeschaufelt; Postgresql nochmal installiert gestartet und es lief *puh* Die einfachsten Fehler sind meist die trivialsten?!

greets mwiron

post kann als Erledigt gemarkt werden

----------

## b3cks

 *mwiron wrote:*   

> post kann als Erledigt gemarkt werden

 

Das machst du selber. Einfach deinen ersten Beitrag editieren und ein [solved] an den Anfang des Titels setzen.

Aber schön, dass du es hinbekommen hast.

----------

